# Happy Birthday Snip 13!



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Snip!   Been missing you around here but I saw you popped back in a few days ago.  Hope you get time to visit regularly again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Odette!!!!   Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Snip!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ms Snip ... hope you had a great one !

PS  We miss you.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, gal!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Odette! I was just telling a friend about your curry paste recipes today and was so missing you! Hope all is going great with your new venture and wish you'd come back more often to see us! And, if you can post the link to your curry paste recipes, I'd appreciate it. If not, I'll find them. Hugs to you today (and every day!). Still drinking your "put hair on your chest" tea.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 13, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Happy Birthday Snip!  Been missing you around here but I saw you popped back in a few days ago. Hope you get time to visit regularly again.


 
Popped in and didn't bother to say hi to anybody? 
The nerve. 
Happy Birthday. I just made your curry mussels again  the other week 
Stop by and we'll do cake.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 15, 2013)

Happy birthday, Snip!

I hope you received nice presents and flowers!

With love,
~Cat


----------

